# I haven't heard from him



## samj7

Oi!

Outra pergunta - desculpe! Qual é a melhor maneira de dizer 'I am happy because I haven't heard from him since Monday' - deve ser 'estou contente porque nao tive notícias dele desde a segunda'? ou deve ser 'nao tenho tido notícias' ? obrigada


----------



## Outsider

samj7 said:


> deve ser 'estou contente porque nao tive notícias dele desde a segunda'? ou deve ser 'nao tenho tido notícias' ?


----------



## MOC

Só um pormenor. É melhor que use "desde segunda" em vez de "desde a segunda".


----------



## birdface

Oi, eu diria "eu não ouvi dele desde segunda-feira."  Many times Brazilians do not use the past participle as much as Americans.  They normally would not say "não tenho ouvido dele," although that is acceptable.....


----------



## jazyk

_Não ouvi dele_ não é idiomático em português.


----------



## Pedrovski

Quote:
Originally Posted by *samj7* 

 
deve ser 'estou contente porque nao tive notícias dele desde a segunda'? ou deve ser 'nao tenho tido notícias' ? 



"Eu estou contente porque não tenho tido notícias dele" está errado?


----------



## Outsider

"Desde segunda-feira", não se esqueça. Não é a tradução mais habitual (e provável) da frase original.


----------



## Joca

Desculpem-me: estou chegando atrasado a esta linha de discussão (aliás, qual a melhor maneira de traduzir "thread" para o português?), mas, após algumas leituras, ocorreu-me uma dúvida, que espero ser pertinente.

*To hear from someone *significa exatamente o quê? Um contato direto ou indireto? 1.) _Ter notícias de uma pessoa_ (geralmente por meio de outrem), ou 2.a) _ser procurado/abordado por essa pessoa_; 2.b) _ter uma conversa com essa pessoa_? 

Parece-me que a melhor opção seria a 2 (a ou b). Portanto, smj, a melhor tradução não seria esta? *"Estou feliz: ele não tem me procurado *(ou:* ele não fala/conversa comigo*)* desde segunda-feira.*" 

Espero não ter criado mais confusão, mas receio que sim. 

Ajudem, por favor.


----------



## olivinha

Joca said:


> *To hear from someone *significa exatamente o quê? Um contato direto ou indireto? 1.) _Ter notícias de uma pessoa_ (geralmente por meio de outrem), ou 2.a) _ser procurado/abordado por essa pessoa_; 2.b) _ter uma conversa com essa pessoa_?


 
Joca, vou ter que discordar um pouco de você. Creio que é o significado 1 (_ter notícias de uma pessoa_) o mais comum para _to hear from someone_. Talvez também possa encaixar o significado 2.a (no sentido de _ser procurado)_. Mas o significado 2.b, não.

Webster (hear):
_9. to receive information by ear or otherwise: "to hear from a friend."_

Ultralingua Online Dictionary (hear):
_3. To reveive communiction from someone: "We heard nothing from our son for five years."_

O


----------



## Joca

olivinha said:


> Joca, vou ter que discordar um pouco de você. Creio que é o significado 1 (_ter notícias de uma pessoa_) o mais comum para _to hear from someone_. Talvez também possa encaixar o significado 2.a (no sentido de _ser procurado)_. Mas o significado 2.b, não.
> 
> Webster (hear):
> _9. to receive information by ear or otherwise: "to hear from a friend."_
> 
> Ultralingua Online Dictionary (hear):
> _3. To reveive communiction from someone: "We heard nothing from our son for five years."_
> 
> O


 
Olivinha:

Fiquei na maior confusão agora, viu? Achava que havia uma diferença entre *to hear from someone* e *to hear of someone*. No primeiro caso, há um contato direto entre as pessoas; no segundo, há um intermediário. 

Talvez tenhamos de remeter a pergunta ao fórum de Inglês. *Vanda, onde está você?*

Tchau.

JC


----------



## jazyk

I haven't heard of Michael Jackson. = Nunca ouvi falarem de Michael Jackson, não sei de quem se trata.
I haven't heard from Michael Jackson. = Não tenho notícias de Michael Jackson, faz tempo que não nos falamos.


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Joca.
Talvez o collins possa ajudá-lo. Veja:
_hear of_
_2. followed by of or about: to be informed (of), to receive info (about)._
_hear from_
_6. to receive letter, news, etc (from)_

Exemplos:
Have you heard of a new pill treatment for this condition?
Who is this guy? Never heard of him before.

Where have you been? I haven´t heard from you in a while.
I don´t think we´ll hear from her while she´s on vacation.

Os exemplos do Jazyk são bons.
Answers.com também é um bom sítio de consulta.

Bom domingo.
O


----------



## Joca

olivinha said:


> Oi, Joca.
> Talvez o collins possa ajudá-lo. Veja:
> _hear of_
> _2. followed by of or about: to be informed (of), to receive info (about)._
> _hear from_
> _6. to receive letter, news, etc (from)_
> 
> Exemplos:
> Have you heard of a new pill treatment for this condition?
> Who is this guy? Never heard of him before.
> 
> Where have you been? I haven´t heard from you in a while.
> I don´t think we´ll hear from her while she´s on vacation.
> 
> Os exemplos do Jazyk são bons.
> Answers.com também é um bom sítio de consulta.
> 
> Bom domingo.
> O


 
Olá

Então, se entendi bem: *I haven't heard from him* seria mais bem traduzido como: Ele não me tem dado notícias. Isso evitaria ambiguidades do tipo: _Não tenho notícias dele_ (ou por meio dele mesmo, ou por meio de outra pessoa). Que tal?

Bom domingo também!

JC


----------



## jazyk

Ainda não vejo ambigüidade nenhuma em _Não tenho notícias dele._


----------



## Joca

jazyk said:


> Ainda não vejo ambigüidade nenhuma em _Não tenho notícias dele._


 
Então, vejamos. Quando temos (ou não temos) notícia de alguém, é sempre por meio (ou falta) de terceiros? Se for assim, então, realmente, não há ambigüidade.


----------



## thiago_bagua

Na minha opinião "I haven't heard from him since Monday" é o mesmo que "he hasn't contacted me since Monday". Então a tradução seria *ele não fala comigo desde segunda*, como o Joca falou acima. Se fosse no sentido de "não tenho notícias dele desde segunda" eu traduziria como "I haven't heard anything about him since Monday".


----------



## jazyk

Acho que está tudo resolvido.


----------



## olivinha

thiago_bagua said:


> Na minha opinião "I haven't heard from him since Monday" é o mesmo que "he hasn't contacted me since Monday". Então a tradução seria *ele não fala comigo desde segunda*, como o Joca falou acima. Se fosse no sentido de "não tenho notícias dele desde segunda" eu traduziria como "I haven't heard anything about him since Monday".


 
Caro Thiago,
Sim que se pode traduzir _não tenho notícias dele_ como _I haven't heard from him._

Webster
hear from: to receive info by ear or otherwise: to hear from a friend.

msn to hear from:transitive verb *get news from* (_receber notícias de_)*:* to receive a communication such as a letter or telephone call from a person, place, or organization.

*wordreference * hear from: tener noticias de alguien
_receive a communication from someone; "We heard nothing from our son for five years"; _

Aqui vai outra discussão sobre esta expressão em espanhol.

O


----------



## thiago_bagua

É, acho que eu estava pensando na tradução do português para o inglês ao invés de o contrário. Me confundi por que "_receber notícias de" _pode ser tanto comunicação originada da pessoa em questão quanto de outras pessoas, e "_ele não fala comigo desde_" é mais específico.


----------

